

Hacking the Job Hunt: How I landed 15 interviews in 30 minutes - lauren2802
https://www.themuse.com/advice/how-i-landed-15-job-interviews-in-30-minutes

======
samirmenon
I always feel conflicted when I read about strategies like this. On the one
hand, it's creative and effective for marketing yourself. It's also quite
simple.

On the other hand, it has a spammy quality that I think might turn many people
off of you. I wonder if this strategy is only really viable for
marketing/sales jobs...

~~~
stopachka
Sam, I feel you, but this is the developer in you speaking!

I had similar reservations, for example when it related to following up with
companies after they gave no response.

I tested this out, and emailed some companies close to 8 times. Guess what
happened? Every single company I followed up with that relentlessly replied,
and replied positively. 1 Month in and I had an offer from Uber, and
interviews with Evernote, Google, AirBnB (had to email them the most) the list
goes on.

If you're on the search I definitely suggest testing your assumptions

~~~
rhizome
Huh, so to me that reads as a list of companies who drop the ball.

~~~
stopachka
Interesting point rhizome -- I guess it can be looked at that way, but the
problem is that at the initial stage, we want to the companies more then they
want us.

Then the question becomes, just because other people are dropping the ball,
does that mean you're not going to get what you want?

------
gedrap
Don't want to be THAT guy but... OK so she sent(sorry, spammed) an identical
email to 162 people and got 15 interviews. Which is 10% and well, it's pretty
bad.

Since when spamming is HN worthy? :(

------
Spendar89
I think this is a decent strategy for an aspiring marketer, since it shows off
actual marketing skills.

For a software dev, however, not so much. I think it could come off as
insincere and/or spammy.

If I'm emailing a company about a job, its because I'm particularly interested
in working there. Therefore, I really try to be as personal and specific as I
can when reaching out to the company. Especially in the initial email.

Otherwise I'd risk misrepresenting myself.

------
kevinkimball
The author mentions that someone opened the email 39 times. This is possible
(depending on email client), but more likely is that one of the email
addresses she hit up was a group address (e.g. jobs@example.com) or the email
was forwarded by the recipient. As a marketing director working with email
marketing I'd kind of expect her to know that.

~~~
lauren2802
Actually, the majority were personal email addresses I had taken from LinkedIn
and Gmail. The ones which were opened a lot were from personal email
addresses.

------
jliechti1
_Lauren Holliday is a full-stack marketer and journalist with a marketing
mindset. She has written for publications across Florida and blogs across the
U.S. Email Lauren at lah@freelanship.com._

Two weeks ago I saw a post about _Full Stack Startups_. Is full-stack marketer
another new term? What distinguishes a marketer from a full stack marketer?
(I'm asking sincerely). Do hiring managers post jobs these days looking
specifically for _full-stack_ marketers?

~~~
jiggy2011
It's quite a clever idea really, just invent a new occupation type for
yourself. Since nobody really knows which titles have any form of validity or
even what they mean you make yourself look like you are ahead of the curve.
Hopefully everyone will be too embarrassed that they don't know what a "full
stack marketer" is to actually question it.

------
jasonlfunk
The title is slightly misleading. It should read "How I landed 15 interviews
in 30 minutes of work". She says that the actual process of being offered
interviews took a few days.

I don't think this is a bad strategy. The problem, like others pointed out, is
the spammy nature of it. If she directed the e-mails to the "send your resume
here" addresses - I think it's spot on.

------
pan69
What is this? The web version of an infomercial?

------
maxk42
"How to piss off half your business contacts in 30 minutes."

------
Mz
Excerpt:

 _So, I decided to create an email marketing campaign. My promotion? “Get a
one-week free trial of Lauren.”

And the result? I landed 15 job interviews—for less than 30 minutes of work.
And within days, I had gone from unpaid intern to paid marketing director._

I am posting this because "for less than 30 minutes of work" is not how I
interpreted the meaning of the headline "...in 30 minutes." It doesn't
actually say how quickly this all happened other than the vague _...but
regardless, I had 15 interview offers within days of sending the email._

I get that writing headlines is hard. I really, really struggle with that
myself. I am posting it for clarities sake, basically.

------
relk4
Obvious mtf.

------
stopachka
Lauren, this is excellent! Kudos :)

